# Making full bodies??



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Gander Grinder what do you think of this? We could make some hella full bodies by remolding Bigfoots. 
http://www.ezdecoymaker.com/new_page_4.htm


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster,
If you want my opinion here comes a little lesson in economics. Do what you do best and let decoy makers do what they do best. With that said buy more bigfoots from the people who make decoys for a living and have a time tested product. It sounds great but when it comes down to it. I think it would end up being a huge nightmare. But if you want to I'd be willing to stand back and watch you do some.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah i agree, doesnt sound too reliable but it would be very interesting to see how it turns out. if you tried it then pm me, if it worked well i might even order it.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh... i didnt realize how late i was on the topic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

haha.. 5 years...

You must have had to do some serious digging to find this one.. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: My first thought when I read this was "holy crap, gb3 _and_ gander grinder are back at the same time? that's pretty nuts."... Then I saw the dates.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

:laugh: Holy cow that is seriously way too funny. props for digging way the heck back there though.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

haha how long did it take you to find that lol?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

At least he is researching instead of asking the same old questions.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How the heck did u find it?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Would that even work?


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

USSapper said:


> How the heck did u find it?


I typed it in on google and then some results popped up on nodak. But, since it is now recent, what do you guys think about this? If anyone has tried it, or anything like it please post.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

haha


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Steelpuck18 said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck did u find it?
> ...


Its a good idea, in theory, but as it was said the process and the time put in along with the unforeseen hassle would it be worth it, I guess its a personal judgement call.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ahhh $hit thats an old one back when the site was first up and running with mostly ND waterfowlers.... Those were the days!! Hunt 60+ days a year, party, never go to class. I guess things can change alot in 5 years!! And life begins......

Thats some funny stuff!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Ahhh $hit thats an old one back when the site was first up and running with mostly ND waterfowlers.... Those were the days!! Hunt 60+ days a year, party, never go to class. I guess things can change alot in 5 years!! And life begins......


I miss the glory days too Tyler. :beer:


----------

